# how long does a vial stay good?



## robertscott (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Mate of mine gave me vial of test he didn't want that still has 9ml left from a 10ml vial. It's been open for quite a while, maybe 6 months or so, and I'm wondering if it's still good?

I trust the guy to have sterilised the vial when he was using it, so there's no issue there, but I am wondering if a sterile vial stays sterile for that long once opened?

If it's no good anymore I'm happy to get rid of it, it's not like test is expensive, but it seems a shame to waste it unnecessarily.

Thanks


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 5, 2013)

if your vial has a rubber stopper in it and it has been stored properly it will be good for years and years and years so if this is the case you should be good to pin it.

VP


----------



## robertscott (Aug 5, 2013)

vpiedu said:


> if your vial has a rubber stopper in it and it has been stored properly it will be good for years and years and years so if this is the case you should be good to pin it.
> 
> VP



that's what I wanted to hear!

Thanks for the speedy response, much appreciated.


----------



## butthole69 (Aug 5, 2013)

You can put it in boiling water for about 10 minutes to be sure. Bring water to a full boil then keep it at a low boil. You only need enough water to submerge most of the vial.

I would recommend against boiling it for more than ten minutes or putting it in the oven because that can oxidize the hormone.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 5, 2013)

robertscott said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mate of mine gave me vial of test he didn't want that still has 9ml left from a 10ml vial. It's been open for quite a while, maybe 6 months or so, and I'm wondering if it's still good?
> 
> ...




If stored right,,,it could last many years.


----------



## robertscott (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, but when you say "stored properly", what exactly do you mean?

It's just been in a box in my room.  Not refrigerated or anything like that...


----------



## drob29 (Aug 6, 2013)

robertscott said:


> Thanks guys, but when you say "stored properly", what exactly do you mean?
> 
> It's just been in a box in my room.  Not refrigerated or anything like that...



Out of direct sunlight, room temp or less, and in relatively clean place.


----------



## robertscott (Aug 6, 2013)

drob29 said:


> Out of direct sunlight, room temp or less, and in relatively clean place.



cool, yeah I've done that.

Thanks man, hopefully it'll get me halfway to your size!  You look like one of them Belgian Blues!


----------

